# Foreigner or Journey



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

These two bands played in the same era and sounded similar to me. Which one do you like best


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to check with Eddie Trunk and get back to you


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I'm going to check with Eddie Trunk and get back to you


How many albums did he sell ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> How many albums did he sell ?


probably all of them


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Well Foreigner at least had Mick Jones, Journey had, well, nothing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

LanceT said:


> Well Foreigner at least had Mick Jones


and Jason Bonham.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LanceT said:


> Well Foreigner at least had Mick Jones, Journey had, well, nothing.



Really?

No love for Shon?

I've heard he's not the nicest guy in the world to work with, but as a guitarist I'd say he's at least as good as Mick Jones.

If memory serves, he was playing with Santana at 16 years of age.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Well Foreigner at least had Mick Jones, Journey had, well, nothing.


Neil Schonn, fabulous guitarist. Steve Perry, probably one of the top ten front man voices ever. The Sopranoes ended on a Journey tune. That's something.
Interesting that both had their frontmen leave and soldiered on.
This comparison is like mini wheats cereal. There's the sugary side (Journey) which is tasty most of the time, and the rough crunchy side which provides more of the gritty fibre.(Foreigner). When you chew it up, there's some crossover ground for each.
If I had to choose one on a desert island, I'd pick Foreigner, but not by much.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I pick Boston.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Neil Schon one of the greatest, Steve Perry incredible signer front man and Greg Rollie on keys !!! Whats not to like.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

'jukebox hero' is in my opinion one of the worst/cheesiest songs ever written. Which personally love because I love cheese. But it's hard to rate any band that wrote that as 'better' than another band.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

StratCat said:


> I pick Boston.


We could toss Bad Company in there too.
As a kid listening to fm radio, I remember More than a Feeling, Feels like the First Time, Wheel in the Sky and Bad Company all being memorable to me around the same time.
I really liked Boston. The Tom Scholz sound was unique when it hit the airwaves. You knew who you were hearing for sure. They faded to my ear anyway, as their albums continued, because the sound was the same and to me they reached the pinnacle with their debut, not that I didn't like what followed.
Foreigner to me was a great first release and each album, especially IV, had something to keep my interest. That dwindled when they made their big bucks with mega huge pop ballads that captured an entirely new audience.
My Journey appreciation started with Infinity featuring Lights (bluesy fun on the guitar), Wheel in the Sky, Feeling that Way/Anytime among others. Listening to their prePerry material is worth it, if only to hear their... evolution (pardon the pun). Again, they dwindled to my ear after Escape when everything began to feel contrived and formulaic, like they had to put something out there.
I better stop or I'll end up changing my vote!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The old Monty Python conundrum: Would you rather have a sharp blow on the back of the head or a dagger up the clitoris.

If I really had to, I guess I'd choose Foreigner. They at least had a bit of crunch and swagger on a few songs.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

StratCat said:


> I pick Boston.


I will take Def Leppard


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The one that has (had?) Meatloaf in it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> The one that has (had?) Meatloaf in it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Both bands had some talent, but overall Foreigner's songs spoke to me more.
Although I really don't think of either band that much unless someone mentions them.
Cool riffs in this one:


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


>


What is that burnt dinner ? You got a chance to break the tie. E glide


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> What is that burnt dinner ? You got a chance to break the tie. E glide


I think it's Meatloaf.....what's left over from the roast on Rocky Horror......poor Eddie. As far as Foreigner vs Journey goes, neither. I probably listened to them if they were on the truck or car radio but that's about it. I had to look them up to see what songs I might recognized.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

marcos said:


> Neil Schon one of the greatest, Steve Perry incredible signer front man and Greg Rollie on keys !!! Whats not to like.


Aynsley Dunbar on drums too (at the beginning).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's a tight race!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Foreigner....because I remember getting the album Records for Christmas when I was a pre teen. I must have listened to it a zillion times.


----------

